# Water Bottle is so noisy!



## AccioRat (Feb 16, 2015)

It was pointed out to me that the water bottle rattles every time its used. (I'm deaf, hence me not noticing) Any tips on how to reduce the noise? I've tried a water dish before but it usually got dirty quickly and/ or tipped over, so thats not a feasible option at the moment. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha, yeah the ones with the little ball in the spout do make a pretty loud click click click click noise! It's one of those things I've just gotten used to over the years but sometimes it can be pretty aggravating. Especially if you have a rat that just wants to sit there and drink the whole water bottle in one sitting! There are some models of water bottle out there that have a different spout that doesn't make as much noise. I say "not as much" because technically the water bottle isn't making any noise but the spout is harder to get water out of so I find my rats get a little impatient to get water and end up making noise themselves or pulling on it which thumps it against the cage or something. So I guess it's a question for your hearing companion as to which noise is less agrivating. 

These bottles have a spring loaded sipper that is usually advertised as being less leaky as well. This is one version... http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Flat-B...926802&sr=8-1&keywords=flat+back+water+bottle There are losts of brands but the part you're looking for in the description is " stainless steel spring loaded sipper".

Good Luck


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I use lixit bottles with my rats because I was tired of the noise and the incessant dripping. I believe the bottles jlhummel mentioned are the same style. If you need to get them right away, I suggest trying a feed store like tractor supply over petsmart. The feed store I got mine from was about $8 per bottle whereas petsmart wanted $15 per bottle.


----------

